# fixed turning signal, now parking light won't shut off



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

made another thread, turns out the fuse for the turn signal was out.
now everything works fine, but the parking light insists on staying on, after key is taken out of ignition.
what gives?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: fixed turning signal, now parking light won't shut off (UmbroVR6)*

Just one side or both sides?


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*FV-QR*

just one side


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (UmbroVR6)*

this is normal. If you have the turn signal stalk pulled up or down to the side you want lit, just that side stays lit. This is a parking light feature if you want to just illuminate the side of your car facing the street to avoid getting hit when parked (w/key removed). Read about this in your manual.


----------



## usaiff2006 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (denm33)*

I have a 2004 touareg that is doing the same thing the turn signal kept blowing fuses i finally found the issue now but when ever i throw a fuse back into the turnsignal my drivers side front parking light stays on (not the rear). the only thing that i have been able to come up with is there is a relay some where that has failed as well??? any ideas there?


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

*FV-QR*

yeah, that is my exact issue. turn signals work now, but that parking light stays on. what i did for now is i took off the bulb holder w/ bulb inside and hid it inside the headlight, just so i don't see that parking light on all the time.


----------



## alisono (Sep 13, 2010)

*Parking light*

Enquired at the Volkswagon garage today about same problem, turns out that the parking light remains on if you have left your indicator on before you take the key out of the ignition. It is a safety feature. The light will be on which ever side you are indicating i.e. indicate left, remove key from ignition, left parking light is left on!


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

alisono said:


> Enquired at the Volkswagon garage today about same problem, turns out that the parking light remains on if you have left your indicator on before you take the key out of the ignition. It is a safety feature. The light will be on which ever side you are indicating i.e. indicate left, remove key from ignition, left parking light is left on!


yes, that i knew, but the neither the right nor left indicator is on.

i'm leaning towards a bad relay somewhere, wish i knew which one! still have this problem.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

Well this thread isn't too old. 

I am also having an issue with my front right parking light remaining on with 05 Touareg. 

Has there been a resolution to the original post? 

Any other input? 

Thanks.


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

not resolved, i took out the bulb. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

Bump for a fix


----------



## Philly Phil (Oct 20, 2012)

*Same issue with '03 Jetta Wagon*

Front and rear right side parking lots will not shut off after key is removed. Used to be I could click the lock or unlock button on my remote a couple of times and reset it - now that doesn't work either.


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Quick question for everyone...

Is that same parking light the only one on while the car is running with the light selector switched to off? if so it could be a short, a relay, or the control module.

So if the light that is remaining on when the ignition is off stays on while the ignition is on and lights switched to off then it's likely one of the three options.
However if the light goes out then the options get rather limited, if it were a bad relay it would be stuck in that position period, if it were a short it would either blow fuses or just remain in that on position regardless. 

If the light goes out with the car on I would venture a guess that its a control module issue.


----------

